# Heat transfer to Leather/Nylon?



## blackdove (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post, I do various art stuff, and I have a commission for some sample work of a graphic on leather, and nylon. What is the best way to transfer a design to those items. They are black in color.

This is just a sample, or proof of concept, then I imagine the leather will be emossed, and the nylon will be screened, but they want to see what it will look like I will use clear tape if I have to, with an inkjet print, I just wanted something more upscale.

The plasitic transfers are recommended for cotton, so I am a bit leary on that. I do remember printing on nylon (like a backpack) could be nasty.

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

www.imprintables.com sells a heat press vinyl that will adhere to nylon and leather. The product is called Eco Film plus. I hope this helps. ..... JB


----------



## blackdove (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks, I was looking for something that I could iron on. I found this,

Your 1 Color Design Deco Iron on Transfer.

but I dont think it will work for small print. Grrrrrr

Is it possible to find someone who does screen printing that has air-dry ink, just to run a small screen for leather? I cant find screen printing in the phone book!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi you will find the following youtube video shows the process for printing onto leather.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-PoFi1ZEWs[/media]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

FOREVER Film adhears to leather too....
YouTube video: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khagqBJiX_k[/media]


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

yes but can you put a whole leather jacket in the press?


----------



## blackdove (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, its actually gun holsers, etc. so they are not flat....

I am thinking you could get a small screen, burn it, and just pull some type of ink on it. What is good for glossy leather?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you know about the embroidery rings in the crafts store? They can be used to stretch a gauze type fabric and then you could get a negative cut out of what you want to print and do that at home I believe. Someone has put a video on youtube doing that but not on a holster. You would then just have to ask screen printer what to print on the leather with. If you know anyone with a vinyl cutter/plotter, you can ger a very professional look th the negative for your printing and it will self-adhere to the screen in the embroidery rings. Good luck. I'm still not sure exactly what your looking to end up with.


----------



## Diver86 (Dec 6, 2006)

Use NazDar 9600 series with adheasion promoting catalyst NB-72 for screen printing to leather. PRE-TEST before doing any production. We had a custome that printed leather patches for the inside of the leather jackets they mfgr'd. High polished leather is not good, suede works great.


----------

